# Not able to find "on screen keyboard"



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

Hi,
I have a windows 98SE system on a HP Pavilion 6730 PC. I was on the phone with a Logitech tech today when my cordless kepboard wasn't responding as I typed. He told me to go to Start>Programs>Accessories>Acessability>On Screen Keyboard. That way I could use my mouse to type, and that way get to their website. He said Windows 98 has this "on screen keyboard", but when I followed his directions I found that their is only 2 items under Acessability, and neither of them is "On Screen Keyboard". Do I have this feature with Win 98SE? And if so where do I look for it? Thanks


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

You may have to install it from the accessability options using the 98 disk laurfar, it's in the same area as when you want to install Themes, it's been a while since I used 98 so I'm not sure just which aspect of Control Panel it is, however may I ask is this a Logitech keyboard?
If so, the advice given by the tech was poor and should have concentrated more on fixing the keyboard not pushing you towards a function catering for disabled people.
Get on the phone and play hell.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not familiar with cordless keyboards and don't know whether they use batteries, but I know that cordless mice use batteries. If that's the case, have you tried replacing the batteries? You may also need to press the reset button to the receiver, if it has one.


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

Thanks for the replies, still not sure about how to find the "On Screen Keyboard", or even if I have that feature. Not worried about the keyboard prob at all, only interested in this On Screen Keyboard thingie. The cordless keyboard problem was solved after I got off the phone with the tech from Logitech. I used common sense, looked at the back of my PC tower and saw that the plug was not in tight, pressed it in, and Whalah!! my keyboard was up and running. Duh! How goofy was that? I am now interested to find out if I have the feature the tech mentioned, just out of curiosity and also it sounds like a good one to be aware of if I ever really do lose that function for real. Any other simple plans for me to find out if I have it?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

I have just looked at a site that says if you got to Start, Run and type OSK there you go, the guy says it should work for 98.
It does work for XP as I have just tried it.
Here it is below.

I wouldn't try to be Mavis Beacon on it though lol.


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

Thanks Wolfeymole. Followed your directions and a pop up said "Cannot find the file 'osk' (or one of it's components). Make sure the path and filename are correct and that all required libraries are available." I guess I just don't have that file for "online keyboard". I appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

That file is not OSK. It is osk.exe


----------



## laurfar (Nov 27, 1999)

bicycle bill, 
Thanks for your help. Tried the osk.exe, and it just isn't there when I do a file search. I must not have one  Oh well, we gave it a try.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

bicycle bill said:


> That file is not OSK. It is osk.exe


If you run XP Bill you can simply type OSK in the run box it will fetch the keyboard.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

laurfar said:
 

> bicycle bill,
> Thanks for your help. Tried the osk.exe, and it just isn't there when I do a file search. I must not have one  Oh well, we gave it a try.


It appears 98 does not possess an osk, however you can get one that will do the job here laurfar.


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

Wolfeymole said:


> You may have to install it from the accessability options using the 98 disk laurfar, it's in the same area as when you want to install Themes, it's been a while since I used 98 so I'm not sure just which aspect of Control Panel it is, however may I ask is this a Logitech keyboard?
> If so, the advice given by the tech was poor and should have concentrated more on fixing the keyboard not pushing you towards a function catering for disabled people.
> Get on the phone and play hell.


Open control panel and go to (I believe) add remove programs, add remove windows components.
You should be able to install the accessibility options like Wolfeymole said above. It will likely ask for your windows 98 CD.


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

*If you run XP Bill you can simply type OSK in the run box it will fetch the keyboard* Right but i am not the one looking for the on screen keyboard and BTW with XP start>prog>assessories>accessability will give you the on screen keyboard also.


----------

